# Nervous Breakdown V Depression



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

How do you know if you have had a nervous breakdown? I wonder to myself....I have always thought my problems with depression and fatigue were more in fitting with being totally emotionally and physically burnt out - even when I'm feeling jolly chipper like now I still have the fatigue (I can only last 2 hours a day without lying down for a nap).I guess I'm looking for answers and wondering when I will emerge out the otherside - hopefully as good as new again.Its a bit difficult having any life when your damn knackered out all the time







Any thoughts welcome,Clair


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fatigue can come from lots of things not just mental issues, so if you haven't run through some tests with the doctors it may be worth doing so (and if you snore at night it may be a sleep disorder, and trust me that can make you rather tired and emotionally edgy as proper sleep at night is essential).I don't know what the medical profession calls a "nervous breakdown" but I always thought it was when you have a short term cognitive break with reality, that goes away when the stressful events that precipitated it go away. As opposed to some sort of long-term cognitive break from reality.Kinda like when people are delerious from a fever. They aren't necessarily interacting with the same reality most of us are (assuming there is an actual reality out there, of course).K.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Clair:Have you ever had your thyroid checked? Problems with that can cause fatigue, also, and it's easy to correct.I'm sorry that I don't know the answer to your question about nervous breakdown vs depression. Thirty-fourty years ago everything was pretty much lumped under the same thing, now everything is broken down into categories. Are you on any antidepressants? Maybe you should talk to your doctor and try switching to something else.Good luck.







JeanG


----------

